# info about this engine



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

i'd like to know more about this engine. 
there doesn't seem to be much in here.
maybe the site is messed up but i only see 3 threads.
how bout some basic info like all the rest of the categories?
i'm sure this engine is tuneable somehow. i've heard of people turbo'ing them
what's the stock HP and torque?


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: info about this engine (captain coordination)*

seriously... nobody?


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: info about this engine (captain coordination)*

the reason i'm asking is that a neighbor is selling his passat with this engine in it, and i know nothing about it.
i'm really surprised to see this little info about any vw engine on vortex. there's usually a sticky with the basic stuff. that's all i was looking for.
how bout some help?


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: info about this engine (captain coordination)*

Hey man, you won't find a lot of information on this engine, the market just isn't big enough. I own a 2000 Passat GLS V6. If you like torque this is the right engine. The powerband is wide and smooth. Stock it's 190HP/206TQ. I got the GIAC chip for mine. It claims 6-9HP/TQ at the Wheels. It's a heavy car, but it's easy to handle. I'm doing the suspension soon so that should help. I've replaced the timing belt at 80K. Other than that no problems. Good luck with it.


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: info about this engine (BCinco)*

sounds good thanks for the info.
was just really surprised not to see any stickies in the category with standard info.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: info about this engine (captain coordination)*

I'm also looking for some info on the 30v. Just got mine last week, and I know it's not going to be a beast but I'd like to do a couple things to it. It's so quiet!! I modded the airbox and dropped in a K&N as soon as I got it home and that made it growl. Highly recommend doing that, as it also seemed to make the throttle response a little punchier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: info about this engine (Shifty)*

People say that you won't get much more out of the engine HP wise and to just appreciate if for what it's worth. Any significant gains will cost you a considerable amount of $$ (i.e. supercharging) As for sound of the exhaust...I looked at my friend's 1.8T and it looks like any exhuast fitted for the same year would fit on a V6. Greddy makes the G2 exhaust for the 1.8T. The resonator is a lot smaller which will def. make it much louder. Good luck.


_Modified by BCinco at 6:57 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Skraztastik-82 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: info about this engine (BCinco)*

Is there an intake kit for it out there anywhere that anyone has noticed?


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: info about this engine (Skraztastik-82)*

passatworld.com has a whole thread dedicated to intakes. watch out tho alot of people have complained about a loss after doing an intake.


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: info about this engine (BCinco)*

wow, beside whats in passatworld its a virtual blackhole for info on this engine?!?


----------



## Skraztastik-82 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: info about this engine (pentoro)*

yeah pretty much. Its truly unfortunate.


----------



## vettelover (Jun 10, 2005)

Unorthodox sells a lightweight pully set.
TT sells a CAT back.
other then that you can get a SC or do custome work. I've herd people talk of swaping a 2.7T in it's place. but I don't see why anyone hasn't just swaped heads.
I have an '04.5 5 speed and love the car. but the problem is that you can't really do anything but suspension.
so far I have done suspension, K&N, Upsolute chip, and some minor exterior alteration.
one thing you will want to know is that this engine beats the HELL out of it's motor mounts if your on it on a regular bassis. I track mine and I would recomend the mounts you can buy on ecstunning. they hold up a bit better and not much difference in price.


_Modified by vettelover at 2:11 AM 5-10-2007_


----------

